# Help Reset IP on Comcast



## utvolsfan19 (Jun 9, 2007)

hey can someone please help me reset my comcast ip address...i tried the ntesh thing and it did not work..i even tried my linksys router but i still get the same ip..is there anyway to reset the IP??


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You probably should just wait until ban is lifted by the website that banned you.


----------



## utvolsfan19 (Jun 9, 2007)

hey im not banned from anysites..i just wanna know how to reset my ip from a comcast modem.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you want to change your public IP (the one on the Comcast side of your modem), or your PCs IP which is probably 192.168.X.X ?

To change the public IP, you need to turn off your modem for an hour or so and turn it back on. Your ISP may assign a new IP, but not always (I have had the same IP for almost a year).

If you want to change the PCs IP on the LAN side of your router (I see no point except to resolve an IP conflict), we need to know whether your PC gets an IP automatically (DHCP) or whether it is a fixed IP.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only hope of changing the public IP address is to turn off the modem until the current lease expires, then turn it back on.


----------

